# Baby's Shoulders Cracking



## chambom (Dec 11, 2007)

When I pick my 6 month old up her back and shoulders crack.

The pediatrician said to make sure we are getting enough calcium.

Any one have any experience with this, how concerned should I be?


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

My DD's shoulders pop all the time. DH said he thought it was normal so I hadn't been to concerned about it. that sounds like good advice though, maby I'll start increasing my calcium intake for her sake.


----------



## HippieWannaBe (Mar 27, 2008)

My son also cracks and pops when I pick him up. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it. I'm sure it's fine. I imagine that he just relaxes so much when he knows he's being picked up that it's like what a chiropractor would do.


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

This has happened with both of my kids. And me too, ever since I was little.... and my brother and my dad and uncles. My theory, as silly as it sounds, is that maybe some people are just more crackly.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

More calcium? Huh? It is my understanding that the cracking and popping is made by tendons, not bones. And it's also my understanding that it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

At birth, DS cracked in the hips, ankles, arms, wrists...but it gradually faded by about 6-7 mos.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

My ds' shoulders crack when I pick him up. I never really worried about it.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

chiro says it's normal -- just gasses releasing from between joints.


----------



## MommyMarshall (Apr 10, 2007)

That happens with both of my boys. The older they get the less it happens, I'm guessing b/c their muscles are stronger and don't stay relaxed when you pick them up. But sometimes it still happens to my two year old. I was worried too, but my friend assured me it was okay and that it happened with her two kids too.


----------

